# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Virus Bulletin определил лучший антиспам-фильтр

## SDA

Продукт от McAfee получил корону лучшего средства борьбы со спамом по версии независимой организации Virus Bulletin.

Всего участниками обзора были 12 антиспам-продуктов, эффективность которых сравнивалась относительно друг друга и заранее установленного стандарта. В последней версии выходящего раз в два месяца обзора результатов теста VBSpam эффективность представленных продуктов оценивалась применительно к фильтрации реального потока писем Virus Bulletin и фильтрации спама, улавливаемого Project Honey Pot. При этом в расчет принимался как уровень ложных срабатываний, так и уровень фильтрации настоящего спама.

Единственным продуктом, которому удалось получить сертификацию VBSpam Platinum, стал McAfee Email & Web Security Appliance. Получение такого сертификата означает, что уровень отлова спама у данного средства вдвое превысил средний уровень эффективности в тесте, а уровень ложных срабатываний оказался как минимум вдвое ниже среднего.

Пять антиспам-продуктов получили сертификаты VBSpam Gold, означающие, что им удалось выступить на уровне выше среднего в отлове спама и ниже среднего – по количеству ложных срабатываний. В число этих антиспам-фильтров вошла продукция Лаборатории Касперского, BitDefender, MessageStream, Messaging Architects, а также Email Gateway (ранее - IronMail) от McAfee.

Фильтры от Fortinet, Microsoft и Webroot получили серебряные сертификаты. Среди аутсайдеров - modusGate от VirComm (слишком много ложных срабатываний) и ClamAV Sanesecurity (уровень фильтрации – не выше 86%).

Результаты теста Virus Bulletin September 2009 доступны http://www.virusbtn.com/vbspam/results/2009/09  (требуется бесплатная регистрация), а с итоговой таблицей можно ознакомиться http://www.virusbtn.com/vbspam/chart...hart0909pr.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

